# Chevron//ripple afghan



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

To those of you who wanted this Chevron Strip afghan Pattern from me here it is. This makes a lovely soft afghan. I have made many from this pattern. I crochet the strips together as many as you want to make it the size you want.
Happy knitting and I hope you love this as well as I do...........
I am only sorry that I do not have a picture as I gave them away.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your knit pattern. I have done the ripple afghan in crochet before but haven't tried it in knit. 

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## Waterford Girl (Mar 10, 2012)

Found the pattern. Thank you for sharing
Happy knitting


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this pattern.


----------



## gina b (Jul 9, 2012)

Ayjay, thank you for the pattern. I am making a blanket for a new grandaughter expected in nov. in Japan. I will be taking it from Melbourne Australia. Regina


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

If anyone would like a picture I actually was about to start one of these I'm not sure if it's the same though but it is titled the chevron afghan but I am doing it on the long knifty knitters I would be happy to share though just let me know!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Inwould love to see a picture, mommy of two.

Thank you, ayjay, for sharing!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool I'm gonna give it a try. Thanks so much


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Going to keep these instructions looks like a nice afghan, wish I could have seen what it looks like. It sounds to me like it is more feminine than masculine, I am looking for and finishing a cable afghan for grdsn. Want a different pattern for the next one guys going to college. I wanted to crochet my panels together, can you tell me what you did? Otherwise, I am trying to think how to knit two panels together by adding some extra stitches. All my panels end with 2 seed and start with 2 seed stitches, might add if I can figure out, 12 more stitches 6 on each side. Almost there and ready about 80 more rows and then its putting it together. Again tell me what you did to crochet panels together, basically I know sc and dc. Thanks


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Lets see, If I remember right---------
I took the inside knitted loops and just did a single crochet as I went down the row. One one side it is as different look than the other side. Or you can take both of the top row of stitches and crochet together. Make sense, hope so.
I know the lady I gave the afghan too, I will try to see if she will let me get a picture of it.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

ty getting closer to sewing will try what you said. Guess that will happen in a few more days, cant wait. Need to go on.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. PLEASE post picture if you can!


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks for sharing! What size needles did you use? Jane


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

thank you once again for sharing..


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.....I would also love to see a picture..
julie


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

AJay, Thanks for the pattern, but you didn't state what size needle you used, or what type of yarn. Also what gauge did you get, which would give us an idea of how wide each panel is, enabling us to judge how many panels to make and possibly how much yarn to purchase.
I have made the rippled afghan in crochet, using the Pound of Yarn, as it was going to be for the grandchildren when they were younger, as they would put it over a low table to make a tent while they were playing.
Please send me a PM with the info, so I can start on this project.
Thank you.


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

Since im new here I will ask first as i said this is just a project I am starting this weekend but as I am doing it from a book is it ok to take a picture and post it as long as I site the source?
That way everyone can have an idea what the pattern looks like?


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I think there are copyrights on these patterns. No patterns no pictures unless this is a really old vintage book and I am not even sure about that.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

mommyoftwo said:


> If anyone would like a picture I actually was about to start one of these I'm not sure if it's the same though but it is titled the chevron afghan but I am doing it on the long knifty knitters I would be happy to share though just let me know!


Yes, please.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

mommyoftwo said:


> Since im new here I will ask first as i said this is just a project I am starting this weekend but as I am doing it from a book is it ok to take a picture and post it as long as I site the source?
> That way everyone can have an idea what the pattern looks like?


You can name the book, not reprint the pattern. you can even give the ISBN for the book, and you can have a picture of the one you make. you can find the copyright rules if you goggle and the rules for citations too.


----------



## mommyoftwo (Jul 10, 2012)

The book I got the pattern from Mind you it is for loom knitting is called "Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms" by Anne Bipes ISBN #978-1-59012-192-4 
It is the last pattern in the book if you are interested it sells on amazon.com for $9.95 here is a link to the actual book on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-New-Stitches-Circle-Looms/dp/1590121929

Hope that helps I will post some pics once I finish mine though


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I bet it can be made larger so as to not have to sew strips together.

I've done crochet ripple afghans, but never the knit.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

MarneyCA:
I think it could be very easily.
Just remember to follow the 1st row to a T and all should be good. I wanted the divided rows as I used a darker color to crochet them together for the effect that I wanted. Give it a try and happy knitting!


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

ayjay said:


> To those of you who wanted this Chevron Strip afghan Pattern from me here it is. This makes a lovely soft afghan. I have made many from this pattern. I crochet the strips together as many as you want to make it the size you want.
> Happy knitting and I hope you love this as well as I do...........
> I am only sorry that I do not have a picture as I gave them away.


When you say this is done in pannels....what do you mean? Are you saying you knit this as long as you like, cast off, do it again, cast off and sew these two together? Sorry, new knitter, and I do not know the technology yet. Also, why could you not just cast on more stitches and make it wider without having to sew anything together? Does this make sense? Thanks


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, that is what I mean.
I am sure you could knit all the stripes at the same time.
I didn't because of the effect I wanted.
Give it a try.....


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Adding my...Thank you for a simple pattern that a novice can use... I want to make 3 for my Great-Grandsons and this sounds perfect! You are very sweet and kind to share it. :-D


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

no problem. Glad that I could.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you, and I see when re-reading your comment that you wanted the dark thread between for a different look. Sorry, I missed that the first time reading. Thanks.


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

I am currently doing this in pink, lilac, white, lilac, and pink again for my 4 year old granddaughter. I love this pattern. It makes up so pretty. However, I did begin the pattern in pink with Caron, and switched to Lion's Brand in lilac and have noticed the width to be different because Caron is much stiffer than Lion's Brand. I am going to have a neighbor crochet this together (can't crochet), and see if she can possibly line up the ripples. I am not sure she can, but regardless this is for a 4 year old, and I am okay this time. I will know in the future not to do that. Thanks for sharing this pattern. Again, I love it.


----------



## bharty615 (May 5, 2013)

would it be just as easy to cast n the 29 stiches until you get the size you want and just continue working till it is the length you want?


----------



## bharty615 (May 5, 2013)

would it be just as easy to cast n the 29 stiches until you get the size you want and just continue working till it is the length you want?


----------



## anoka1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Trying to find a pattern that is done all together on a pair of circular knitting needles. I believe I had to cast on more than 200 stitches.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

bharty615 said:


> would it be just as easy to cast n the 29 stiches until you get the size you want and just continue working till it is the length you want?


My thought on doing it in one longer piece......as the blanket gets bigger, it becomes a beast to carry around or even work on in your lap. The bulkier the yarn.....the worse it will be. I personally would rather do it all in one shot...but it's not worth the hassle of all that bulk sitting in my lap. Could get really warm under there


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

I played with this pattern this morning! When following exactly as written you get two ripples. If one wants to make a wider panel add 13 stitches per ripple and repeat the K4, yo, k1, yo, k4, (k2tog) twice for each 13 stitches you add.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Ripple
I did the 2 row ripple because I used 3 colors of gray.
thanks for tweeking the pattern. 
It turns out so soft when knitted.
:thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

Ayjay, I was just trying to help those that wanted to make it all in one so to speak. I thought the three would show the look better for a picture so everyone could see how nice this pattern is, and 100% reversible, and that is a win for an afghan! I am thinking of making a baby afghan using this pattern in the strips so I can take it with me. So much easier to have as a to go project doing the strips. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us!


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I just love this simple pattern. It turns out so nice and is so simple. My Son and DHL are into Harley Motorcycles, so I am thinking of Orange, red, Yellow strips with it put together with black and more black around the out side.
hummmmm.
ayjay :?: :?: :?:


----------



## DesertMaiden60 (Mar 14, 2014)

I would think it would be hard lineing up the strips so it flows seamlessly eh?


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I have done it before with other colors, and no lining them up was not a problem.
ayjay :thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

ayjay said:


> To those of you who wanted this Chevron Strip afghan Pattern from me here it is. This makes a lovely soft afghan. I have made many from this pattern. I crochet the strips together as many as you want to make it the size you want.
> Happy knitting and I hope you love this as well as I do...........
> I am only sorry that I do not have a picture as I gave them away.


thank you for sharing this good idea!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have a query,should there not be another pearl row after the knit one.


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

Cast on 29 stitches--Row 1--k2, yo,k4,(k2together) twice, k4, yo,K1, yo, k4 (k 2 together) twice, k4, yo, k2. = 29 stitches.

Row 2--Purl this row.

Row 3-- Knit this row.

Repeat------
So there is a knit row, purl row, and a knit row.
then you start a knit row as row 1.

I hope this helps you. 
Ayjay


----------

